# Need Rum advice



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Local cigar buddy is a rum drinker and I have no experience with it, as I am a Scotch man myself. What do you Rum gurus recommend? Several suggestions welcome.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Pyrat XO! Lots of orange and molasses, good straight or mixed (if the drinker swings that way).


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a big fan of 10 Cane.


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! Keep the suggestions coming. I'm gonna be buying this soon.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

im not a big rum expert but so far for me nothing has beat ron zacapa 23


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron zacapa 23, el dorado 21, mount gay old cask selection, all in range of around 100$. Consider also ron zacapa xo.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

markov said:


> Ron zacapa 23, el dorado 21, mount gay old cask selection, all in range of around 100$. Consider also ron zacapa xo.


Damn.... Ron Zacapa is $43 here and th XO is $99

I reccomend 
Ron Zacapa
Zaya
flor de Cana 12
Havana Club 7
appelton estate 12
Vizcaya

Btw those are all in th $25-$43 range


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Damn.... Ron Zacapa is $43 here and th XO is $99


23 is 75€ here to be precise :yell: It really depends on source but you can't get XO below 125€ here...

Sorry for offtopic...


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

For drinking straight, Zacapa 23 all the way. No big difference between Zacapa 23 and XO except price. Pyrat XO is a good option too. If your buddy wants to mix, it does really matter.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

brugal extra viejo or anejo, both excellent.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Couple threads we did, should help ya out:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/315493-must-try-rum.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/293291-rum-recomendations.html


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just forgot.. I can get zacapa 23 for $20 a fifth... My local bought a bunch from the distributor who over ordered.. Sold it @19.99 a bottle.... My buddy.. Well lets just say he bought like a pallet of it and is now kind of sick of it. Said he would sell it to me what he bought it for... $20 a bottle!

somehow I always forget to buy some off him. Lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Just forgot.. I can get zacapa 23 for $20 a fifth... My local bought a bunch from the distributor who over ordered.. Sold it @19.99 a bottle.... My buddy.. Well lets just say he bought like a pallet of it and is now kind of sick of it. Said he would sell it to me what he bought it for... $20 a bottle!
> 
> somehow I always forget to buy some off him. Lol


If only I had the ability to reach through the internet. Stop forgetting!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

At $20, that would be an incredible deal. Buy as many Zacapa 23 as you can and enjoy!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Couple threads we did, should help ya out:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/315493-must-try-rum.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/293291-rum-recomendations.html


Thanks David. I promise, I looked at every thread in this section. Something must be up with my settings because it was only a 1 page section. I knew this topic surely had to be discussed before.

I appreciate all of the advice everyone. Your suggestions couple with the older threads should give me the confidence I need to buy something good.


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree that both Brugals are very good. My go to choice is Barcadi Oakheart. Good vanilla and spice.


----------

